# Snacks for nightly hypo's (38wk pg)



## Pollyanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all,
I am 38wk pregnant with baby no 2 and am a MODY diabetic normally on Metformin but taking Lantus insulin once per day. I was upto 32units but in the last 2 weeks have been having nightly hypo's which I never have when on my normal medication.

I was wondering if anyone had any tips for bedtime snacks to help maintain blood glucose during the night. I am having to get up during the night to eat and am probably testing 2hrly throughout the night. I am reducing my insulin and am down to 26units now.
Any tips are very much appreciated.
Anne


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2009)

Fruit, orange juice, oatmeal, also i found this for you anna,

So, what should a diabetic eat immediately prior to going to bed? As a general rule, most diabetic patients will benefit from a bedtime snack that includes two servings of starch and one serving of protein. For many diabetics, this simple snack can be prepared using two slices of bread with one slice of cheese. However, the choice of bedtime snack will depend upon the blood glucose level at bedtime. When blood glucose levels are found to be higher than normal, it may be necessary to replace one of the starch servings with an extra protein or, in this case, try one slice of bread and two slices of cheese.


----------



## Pollyanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for that Steff, I will try to eating a bit of something before bed but we don't usually have tea till bout 6pm and TBH I am a 10pm kind of bed girl so don't always feel like snack but worth a try.
I have been having a weetabix & skimmed milk during night when levels low and that see's me through till 7am ish.


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah your like us 5 out of the 7 days we sit down to the 6 o clock news, at night i have 2 crackers and some grated cheese well about 10 i do


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Anne! I find that a slice of granary bread with a thick coating of peanut butter is a good bedtime snack. The bread is a slow-release carb, and the fat in the peanut butter slows digestion even further, so it keeps your levels higher, but not too high, for longer. Also, the fat in peanut butter is the 'good' type of fat, so win-win!

Good luck with the baby!!!!


----------



## Pollyanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh thanks Northerner I love peanut butter! I will try these tips x


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice to see you back  

I tend to eat chocolate as my bedtime snack, but more for enjoyment than a hypo prevention as i am lucky to not suffer from these.

Are you taking your lantus in the morning or evening? A switch to the morning has helped some people with night hypo's. But I wonder if it's a bit late to start switching times around, how long after the birth will you need to stay on insulin for?


----------



## Admin (Jun 15, 2009)

Your insulin requirements start reducing after 35 weeks in pregnancy, after having gone up in the last trimester! So I guess this is what is happening to you - I am in my 38th week and I have not had to reduce my lantus but have had to reduce my novorapid in the last week or so. I always have a selection of oats and more and nutrigrain bars by my bed as well as the obligatry glucose tablets! I find cereal bars slow release and easy to eat in the middle of the night!
Hope this helps xx


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

i to use peanut butter on a wholemeal slice of bread for my snack


----------

